# Buthus/Buthacus leptochelys



## tyrel (Sep 17, 2007)

I have been offered Buthus/Buthacus leptochelys in a trade. It's a really beautiful scorpion, but I can't find any info on how dangerous it is.

Some say the venom is very strong, while others say it's only painful, not dangerous. I cant seem to find a straight answer...

I've never kept anything hot, nor do I intend to anytime soon. But is this species is no more dangerous than say, a 2 out of 5 on the venom scale, Id be glad to have it. Maybe someone could anyone compare it's venom to that of a more commonly kept scorpion?

Any insight would be great.


----------



## Brandelmouche (Sep 17, 2007)

The Buthacus leptochelys have a LD50,Sc 0.765 and Iv 5.62, is vary poten,on a scale of 5 it may 4+.


----------



## Selenops (Sep 17, 2007)

I am not entirely sure about their venom toxicity, personally I don't believe this is above the 3 mark but because so little is known about it's venom I'd treat them like a 4 or 5.

Atop, I love these scorpion very fast and very aggressive and do fine on a few inches of bone dry plain sand. And they are dangerously prone to mycosis which can be identified by heavy discoloration on the underside near the pectines (can't recall the names of the anatomical organs in that area -- smacks head several times) and black spots anywhere on the body, anywhere, the black spots can be written off by a novice as mere past injures that haven't entirely healed and are scarred post-molts etc.


----------



## Selenops (Sep 17, 2007)

Brandelmouche said:


> The Buthacus leptochelys have a LD50,Sc 0.765 and Iv 5.62, is vary poten,on a scale of 5 it may 4.


Thank you!


----------



## tyrel (Sep 17, 2007)

It seems strange that so many respectable scorpion people say that it's not considered dangerous when the numbers are stacked like that.

Maybe I should stick with Babycurus jacksoni then?


----------



## Selenops (Sep 17, 2007)

tyrel said:


> It seems strange that so many respectable scorpion people say that it's not considered dangerous when the numbers are stacked like that.
> 
> Maybe I should stick with Babycurus jacksoni then?


Personally, my intuition says, bad sting no mortal risks, but I ain't about to test my intuition. 

I think you'll love these guys, colorful and active, and I love their threat posture when I disturb them during feeding time and cleaning. Just keep em dry or it could be the death of them.

But Babycurus jacksoni are equally awesome too.


----------



## Xaranx (Sep 17, 2007)

Not too sure on the buthus, but yes b. jacksoni are awesome.


----------



## Selenops (Sep 17, 2007)

On the great pet scale, I love them both equally but the Buthus is more outwardly aggressive (but will flee from crickets once it's had it's fill  ) whereas the Babycurus will play dead and thus more unpredictable.

One is not a personal favorite above the other in my book.


----------



## tyrel (Sep 17, 2007)

Does anyone think it's sting would be any worse than a giant scolopendrid centipede? (Ethmostigmus trigonopodus "yellow leg") 

I've already got one of those, so if the scorpion is no worse than that, I would feel comfortable getting one or two.

(If I get the B. leptochelys, I'll get the B. jacksoni too, so it's not really a choice between them. It's just a choice between getting the B. leptochelys or not.  )


----------



## Selenops (Sep 18, 2007)

If you don't feel comfortable buying than I wouldn't. 

However, no one can compare the bite of a Yellow Leg Centipede and the sting of the B leptochelys.

I believe there are some sting reports of either B leptochelys or B arenicola in the Sting Report forum.

They are very manageable if kept responsibly, a nice deep medium-Xlarge sized KK with a nice tight-snapping lid.


----------



## pandinus (Sep 18, 2007)

Selenops said:


> And they are dangerously prone to mycosis.


brother you aint kidding   got my poor guy in the end. Another problem i had with this sp., rubber tipped forceps! because of this sp i never use rubber tips anymore. as any owner will tell you, one of the most beautiful parts of this scorpion is the long, highly curved stinger it has. unfortunately my guy dug his into the rubber coating of my forceps and snapped it off. later on a hottentota did the same thing, so i no longer use the rubber tips. BTW, for those unsure what this spp. looks like:







John


----------



## Selenops (Sep 18, 2007)

The problem lies in the fact you have them gripped in the forcep or tweezers, yet they like to hang on and sting the instrument with these thin tailed kind I grab the fifth segment so the telson remains immobilized and more controlled. And will gently shake the scorpion free if it choses to fight me once I released the tail. But I do this very gently. Or you may try setting the scorp back on the substrate and release. 

EDIT: Does anyone have an explanation why the Buthacus leptochelys nitzani pics at the Scorpion Files gallery have such enormous bulbous chela?


----------



## tyrel (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for all your great advice everyone. I've decided to steer clear of B. leptochelys for now. I think B. jacksoni would be a safer introduction to the world of buthids.


----------



## Selenops (Sep 18, 2007)

You're welcome and I commend your prudence.


----------



## pandinus (Sep 18, 2007)

Selenops said:


> The problem lies in the fact you have them gripped in the forcep or tweezers, yet they like to hang on and sting the instrument with these thin tailed kind I grab the fifth segment so the telson remains immobilized and more controlled. And will gently shake the scorpion free if it choses to fight me once I released the tail. But I do this very gently. Or you may try setting the scorp back on the substrate and release.
> 
> EDIT: Does anyone have an explanation why the Buthacus leptochelys nitzani pics at the Scorpion Files gallery have such enormous bulbous chela?


that's the same method i use, i always grab the fifth segment regardless, these guys just have a ridiculous acueles (sp?)

in any case, i think this is a fine examle to the world of buthids, B jacksoni is where many people start, but i think that this one is a breeze if you can keep it dry enough.


----------



## Selenops (Sep 18, 2007)

I agree, B jacksoni has loads of positives to offer to someone that has graduated above the common harmless species. 

But I also feel B leptochelys or arenicola is a natural first step above the B jacksoni. This is a really awesome species that demands the absolute polar care requirements to Babycurus. Not only is it beautiful eyecandy and has a temperment that can be invigorating exciting. These ain't coach potatoes.

The only faults lie in getting juveniles to moult (I've heard) and captive breeding is a connundrum an anomaly no one has an answer for yet they can be paired up but maybe these two factors are interrelated.


----------



## Australis (Sep 19, 2007)

Wat do i know...my second scorpion that i bought was an Androctonus australis and they are still with me now... 

I've yet to get a flatrock or most of those harmless ones 

BTW, its Buthacus...not Buthus, Buthus looks totally different


----------

